
Apple’s quiet CryptoKit launch could bolster blockchain on iPhones - sahin-boydas
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/cryptokit
======
rvz
CryptoKit is actually a Swift API to the cryptographic operations on Apple
Platforms. This has very little to do with 'blockchain' on iPhones as the
title suggests. So the title is very misleading.

